# Light Houses



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)

Lots of cool ones out there..


----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 8, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)

Gosh I love these!! Great job, guys!


----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## RWS (Jul 10, 2016)

"Sometimes a lighthouse, is just a lighthouse..."

something sigmund would say 

Nice pics!!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Jul 11, 2016)

I have  a 24' Thompson cabin cruiser and often boat on Lake Eire. And this is the lighthouse that I'm the most familiar with. Built in 1901 it's call the Toledo Harbor Lighthouse. It is very important because it helps guide ships into the shipping channel to the port of Toledo on the Maumee river. It's an international port.

The US ships a lot of grain to Russia via this mid-western U.S. port on the US north coast.

It is thought that zebra mussels, an invasive species which are native to the Black Sea in Russia, got to Lake Erie via the ballast tanks of Russian freighters being emptied into lake Erie.

Zebra mussels are like barnacles. They superglue themselves to the out drive and hull of my vessel. And their shells wash up on lake Erie beaches by the millions. Creating a nuisance.

See those pretty white rocks? Actually they are not white. The just get painted with a fresh coat of seagull shit every day.


----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 25, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## RWS (Feb 26, 2017)

My brother-in-law has this one on his wall:


----------

